# Campsites from Rancho to State Bridge



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Here is a nice map in GIF formt..
http://www.blm.gov/pgdata/etc/media...er_colorado_river.Par.90943.Image.-1.-1.1.gif

Here are GPS way points.
American Whitewater - 03. Pumphouse campground to Rancho Del Rio, Colorado Colorado, US


----------

